# vosotros / ustedes (usage in Spain)



## josemi

hola a todos,

estoy pasando un semestre aca en Madrid, Espana y he notado de que hay tiempos cuando los espanoles usan la forma de "vosotros" y otros cuando usan la forma de "uds"...Hay una regla para saber cuando se debe usar uno y no el otro?


----------



## dexterciyo

josemi said:


> Hola a todos*:*
> 
> Estoy pasando un semestre acá en Madrid, España, y he notado de que hay tiempos *en los que* los españoles usan la forma de "vosotros" y otros, la forma de "ustedes"... ¿Hay *alg*una regla para saber cuándo se debe usar uno y no el otro?



Se trata de una variedad geográfica del lenguaje. Los nativos de Madrid usan "vosotros" en vez de "ustedes". En otros lugares como Canarias o Andalucia usamos el "ustedes". 

Un saludo.


----------



## horusankh

Hola Josemi:

Si estás en Madrid, y has oído tanto "ustedes" como "vosotros", es simplemente que "vosotros" es el plural de "tú", es decir, para dirigirte a tus amigos, a tu familia, o sea, a gente a la que le tienes confianza, y "ustedes" es el plural de "usted", es decir, para dirigirte a gente a la que le tienes respeto; aunque, mejor que alguien de Madrid te aclare más precisamente esto, porque según mis amigos españoles, por allá ya es más común tutear a gente mayor.

Saludos.


----------



## Argónida

Usted/ustedes es una fórmula de cortesía que se usa en la segunda persona del singular y del plural, y se conjuga como la tercera.

Tú eres, amas, comes, sales / Usted es, ama, come, sale
Vosotros sois, amais, coméis, salís / Ustedes son, aman, comen, salen

Se usa usted/ustedes con personas desconocidas y de una cierta edad, con personas a las que se les muestra un respeto especial, etc. En el resto de los casos se usa tú/vosotros.

Otra cosa es el uso de "ustedes" que se hace en Hispanoamérica, en Canarias y en algunas zonas de Andalucía, sustituyendo por completo al "vosotros". En el caso de Andalucía (no toda Andalucía), cuando se usa "ustedes" de esta manera, se conjuga igual que el "vosotros": "¿ustedes qué queréis?". El resto (Hispanoamérica y Canarias) lo conjugan como la tercera persona: "¿ustedes qué quieren?".


----------



## María Madrid

dexterciyo said:


> Los nativos de Madrid usan "vosotros" en vez de "ustedes".


En Madrid, en Castilla, en muchas zonas de Andalucía, etc. usamos vosotros *y* ustedes, no en vez de. 

Como norma, utiliza usted con las personas que te digan usted. Con las que te digan tú, depende de la edad y la situación. Si son mayores de 30, por ejemplo, lo normal sería usted. En un entorno muy formal también sería apropiado usted. Si es una persona mayor pero os presentan en un bar, lo normal es tú. Si tienes dudas pregunta sin timidez, todo el mundo entiende que es complicado para las personas de habla inglesa y no pasa nada por decir "perdón, pero aún no sé muy bien cuándo debo decir usted o tú, ¿qué debería usar?" Así evitas que se molesten las personas mayores. Saludos,


----------



## TheBride

Estoy de acuerdo con los compañeros. En general, USTEDES se utiliza para personas desconocidas y de cierta edad. 
En algunas zonas de España, como Andalucia o Canarias, USTEDES Y VOSOTROS se usan, sin embargo, indistintamente. Un saludo.


----------



## Modosita

María Madrid said:


> En Madrid, en Castilla, en muchas zonas de Andalucía, etc. usamos vosotros *y* ustedes, no en vez de.
> 
> Como norma, utiliza usted con las personas que te digan usted. Con las que te digan tú, depende de la edad y la situación. Si son mayores de 30, por ejemplo, lo normal sería usted. En un entorno muy formal también sería apropiado usted. Si es una persona mayor pero os presentan en un bar, lo normal es tú. Si tienes dudas pregunta sin timidez, todo el mundo entiende que es complicado para las personas de habla inglesa y no pasa nada por decir "perdón, pero aún no sé muy bien cuándo debo decir usted o tú, ¿qué debería usar?" Así evitas que se molesten las personas mayores. Saludos,


 

El consejo de María Madrid es muy bueno. Veo que hoy en día cada vez más incluso gente joven tutea a las personas mayores. Pero no siempre ellos lo encuentran natural. Creo que es mejor empezar con "Usted" y si te ofrecen el tuteo, ya lo sabes.

Es verdad que en Canarias lo habitual es que se usa más la forma de "usted" que el tuteo. 

Argónida, tu mensaje es interesante. ¿Por qué se usa el verbo, por decirlo así "mal conjugado" en Andalucía? No me he percatado de esto.


----------



## dexterciyo

María Madrid said:


> En Madrid, en Castilla, en muchas zonas de Andalucía, etc. usamos vosotros *y* ustedes, no en vez de.



Parece evidente que me has malinterpretado. Yo no hablo de la forma de cortesía "usted", mas del uso de la tercera persona del plural *vosotros* frente a *ustedes* en un registro informal, por ejemplo.

En Canarias, normalmente no diríamos: _¡vosotros estáis locos!_ sino _¡ustedes están locos!_ ¿Me aclaré con propiedad ahora?



> Es verdad que en Canarias lo habitual es que se us*e* más la forma de "usted" que el tuteo.



Esto no es cierto. En Canarias se usa el "usted" cuando hablamos con respeto a alguien o en otros casos (como bien explicó *María Madrid*) El "tú" se usa en el resto de casos. En algunos países sudamericanos, como por ejemplo: Colombia, sí se usa más el "usted" para decir "tú".

En Canarias, no le diríamos a un amigo: _¡usted está loco, hermano!_ sino _¡tú estás loco, hermano!_ En ese caso, si usamos el *usted*, sería con un tono algo cómico.

Un saludo.


----------



## Argónida

Modosita said:


> Argónida, tu mensaje es interesante. ¿Por qué se usa el verbo, por decirlo así "mal conjugado" en Andalucía? No me he percatado de esto.


 
¿Por qué? ¿Quién sabe? No sé el motivo, pero es así. Que yo sepa se usa en zonas de Málaga, Cádiz y Sevilla. Y no siempre se "ustedea", como sucede en Hispanoamérica. Es ocasional, y siempre con la segunda persona del plural, nunca del singular. Con un grupo de amigos, o con tu familia, es normal decir: "¿ustedes queréis más comida?", incluso rizando el rizo: "¿ustedes se venís?". Si, por el contrario, ese "ustedes" se usa en la versión de cortesía, entonces sí se conjuga en tercera persona: "¿quieren ustedes más comida?". El usted singular, sin embargo, como ya he dicho, sólo se usa como fórmula de cortesía, nunca en un registro coloquial o familiar.


----------



## dexterciyo

Argónida said:


> ¿Por qué? ¿Quién sabe? No sé el motivo, pero es así. Que yo sepa se usa en zonas de Málaga, Cádiz y Sevilla. Y no siempre se "ustedea", como sucede en Hispanoamérica. Es ocasional, y siempre con la segunda persona del plural, nunca del singular. Con un grupo de amigos, o con tu familia, es normal decir: "¿ustedes queréis más comida?", incluso rizando el rizo: "¿ustedes se venís?". Si, por el contrario, ese "ustedes" se usa en la versión de cortesía, entonces sí se conjuga en tercera persona: "¿quieren ustedes más comida?". El usted singular, sin embargo, como ya he dicho, sólo se usa como fórmula de cortesía, nunca en un registro coloquial o familiar.



Esto es cierto. También se ha extendido algo por aquí en Canarias: alguna que otra vez lo he oído. Supongo que escuchar tanto a otras personas decir "vosotros estáis", "vosotros sois"... (en la televisión, por ejemplo) algunos acaban por mezclar *ustedes* con *vosotros*.

Hay que aclarar que ese uso del *usted* para decir *vosotros* es incorrecto.


----------



## claw636

Los canarios usamos el ustedes y no el vosotros (puede que alguna vez se escape, pero es raro....)

Saludos


----------



## Modosita

claw636 said:


> Los canarios usamos el ustedes y no el vosotros (puede que alguna vez se escape, pero es raro....)
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola claw, mira lo que dije yo:

Es verdad que en Canarias lo habitual es que se use más la forma de "usted" que el tuteo. 


Sin embargo, dexterciyo, dice que *no es cierto.* 

La verdad es que he visitado Las Islas Canarias muchas veces y se usa con predominio la forma de Usted, el tuteo es poco habitual, en lo que he visto yo.


----------



## Argónida

Modosita said:


> Hola claw, mira lo que dije yo:
> 
> Es verdad que en Canarias lo habitual es que se use más la forma de "usted" que el tuteo.
> 
> 
> Sin embargo, dexterciyo, dice que *no es cierto.*
> 
> La verdad es que he visitado Las Islas Canarias muchas veces y se usa con predominio la forma de Usted, el tuteo es poco habitual, en lo que he visto yo.


 
Modosita, lo que yo creo es que en Canarias pasa lo mismo que en Andalucía, que se usa de manera informal "ustedes", en plural, pero no "usted", en singular. En singular se usa simplemente como cortesía, igual que en el resto de España. Y eso es lo que interpreto que ha dicho Dexterciyo.


----------



## dexterciyo

Argónida said:


> Modosita, lo que yo creo es que en Canarias pasa lo mismo que en Andalucía, que se usa de manera informal "ustedes", en plural, pero no "usted", en singular. En singular se usa simplemente como cortesía, igual que en el resto de España. Y eso es lo que interpreto que ha dicho Dexterciyo.



Exacto. Por lo que reitero lo dicho: eso que dices no es cierto, *Modosita*. Cuando nos dirigimos a una persona de confianza, sin usar el registro de cortesía, hablamos de "tú", tuteamos a esa persona.

Lo que *Claw* dijo es que usamos más el "ustedes", sin registro de cortesía, que el "vosotros". ¡Totalmente cierto! De hecho, el vosotros casi no se usa. Quizá alguna vez con la forma verbal de "vosotros", pero raramente la pronominal.

Es decir, te podrías encontrar algún caso como: _Espero que me escribáis algún mensaje_. Sin embargo, más remoto sería un caso como: _Espero que me escribáis vosotros algún mensaje_. No acostumbramos a decir "vosotros".

Me parece bien que hayas visitado muchas veces Las Islas; pero, yo soy canarión, vivo en Gran Canaria (una de Las Islas), y siempre he vivido aquí...Por ello es que, lo que te digo, te lo digo de "primera mano". 

Un saludo, y espero que hayas entendido.


----------



## Modosita

dexterciyo said:


> Me parece bien que hayas visitado muchas veces Las Islas; pero, yo soy canarión, vivo en Gran Canaria (una de Las Islas), y siempre he vivido aquí...Por ello es que, lo que te digo, te lo digo de "primera mano".


Hola dexterciyo, soy española y conozco bien Las Islas (menos El Hierro, vamos a ver si puedo ir..), pero lo que digo yo: una opinión de _primera mano _siempre es la mejor, no cabe duda.

Ah , otra cosa que quería añadir: se oye más bien en broma también lo de "vosotros ustedes...." (no recuerdo en qué zona, ¿¿Argónida es en Andalucía??)


----------



## Argónida

Modosita said:


> Ah , otra cosa que quería añadir: se oye más bien en broma también lo de "vosotros ustedes...." (no recuerdo en qué zona, ¿¿Argónida es en Andalucía??)


 
Se nos atribuye a los andaluces, siempre por parte de no andaluces, cuando se quiere resaltar lo "grasiosos" que somos, tirando del tópico y demostrando un nulo conocimiento (ni el más mínimo interés por tenerlo) de cómo hablamos realmente.

Jamás he escuchado a un andaluz decir "ustedes vosotros" ni "vosotros ustedes".


----------



## María Madrid

Argónida said:


> Jamás he escuchado a un andaluz decir "ustedes vosotros" ni "vosotros ustedes".


Pues yo sí he oído en Andalucía eso de "ustedes tenéis..." o sea, el verbo con vosotros, pero decir ustedes. No digo que se recomendable, siempre me ha sonado muy rural, tipo Jesulín y gente así, pero oírse se oye. En cualquier caso la pregunta principal no pedía tanto detalle, no sé si no estaremos liando a Josemi. Saludos,


----------



## Argónida

María Madrid said:


> Pues yo sí he oído en Andalucía eso de "ustedes tenéis..." o sea, el verbo con vosotros, pero decir ustedes. No digo que se recomendable, siempre me ha sonado muy rural, tipo Jesulín y gente así, pero oírse se oye. En cualquier caso la pregunta principal no pedía tanto detalle, no sé si no estaremos liando a Josemi. Saludos,


 
Sí, María, claro que se dice "ustedes tenéis" (lee mis otros posts en este hilo, yo misma lo he explicado). Lo que pregunta Modosita es si decimos "ustedes vosotros" todo junto, las dos cosas a la vez: "ustedes vosotros tenéis". Y a eso respondo que no, que es un invento de los no-andaluces precisamente cuando intentan imitarnos.

Respecto a la corrección, recomendabilidad y/o ruralidad de la expresión, sí que es tema para otro hilo, y no voy a entrar en ello.

Saludos.


----------



## Modosita

Argónida said:


> Se nos atribuye a los andaluces, siempre por parte de no andaluces, cuando se quiere resaltar lo "grasiosos" que somos, tirando del tópico y demostrando un nulo conocimiento (ni el más mínimo interés por tenerlo) de cómo hablamos realmente.
> 
> Jamás he escuchado a un andaluz decir "ustedes vosotros" ni "vosotros ustedes".


 
Hola Argónida, no sé si te ha ofendido mi mensaje. Es verdad que "Ustedes vosotros" es gracioso, creo que lo usan los cómicos. Era una simple pregunta.

Mira lo que he encontrado, esa persona dice lo mismo que tú:



> Para que ustedes vosotros lo disfruteis (así es como se supone que hablamos los andaluces) cuelgo el vídeo de El Príncipe Gitano y olé.....


 
Y esta otra: 


> ¡Como me llamo Romerales! _(volviéndose amenazador de nuevo a los espectadores)_ ¡Y todos ustedes vosotros mucho ojito que os tengo calaos también, eh, ojito que me he quedao con vuestros caretos de tos ustedes!


----------



## Argónida

Modosita said:


> Hola Argónida, no sé si te ha ofendido mi mensaje. Es verdad que "Ustedes vosotros" es gracioso, creo que lo usan los cómicos. Era una simple pregunta.


 
No, Modosita, no me ha ofendido tu mensaje en absoluto, te has limitado a plasmar algo que se dice, no te lo has inventado tú. Sí me molestan los tópicos sobre nosotros y nuestra forma de hablar. A mí que se diga "ustedes vosotros" intentando imitar una expresión nuestra (que no es exactamente así además) no me hace gracia, primero porque es inexacto y segundo porque lo único que pretende es ridiculizar nuestra forma de hablar, como si fuera más inculta, o más exótica, o más graciosa... que la de un madrileño o un vallisoletano, y en cualquier caso digna de chanza. Y en eso difiero.


----------



## MarX

Modosita said:


> hoy en día cada vez más incluso gente joven tutea a las personas mayores.


 
Durante mi estancia en Espanya (perdón, no sé escribir la enye con mi teclado) me llamó la atención que casi todo el mundo se tuteaba. Casi nunca oí "usted", aun en la universidad, donde mi amiga estudiaba.


----------



## María Madrid

En la Universidad la gente es joven. Ya se ha explicado en los mensajes previos que en ambientes informales y entre gente joven no se usa el usted. La gente de unos veinte años no es precisamente representativa de los entornos formales. Saludos,


----------



## MarX

María Madrid said:


> En la Universidad la gente es joven. Ya se ha explicado en los mensajes previos que en ambientes informales y entre gente joven no se usa el usted. La gente de unos veinte años no es precisamente representativa de los entornos formales. Saludos,


 
Sí. Pero también los profesores les tuteaban a los estudiantes, y en parte era mutual.
No lo pude creer yo. Pero es verdad.
La situación en Espanya se aproxima a la en la Biblia, donde se tuteaban todos. 

Saludo


----------



## ivanovic77

Tradicionalmente, la gente mayor siempre tutea a la gente joven, mientras que la joven trata de usted a la gente mayor. Por eso el profesor de universidad tutea a sus alumnos. En cuanto a la forma del alumno de dirigirse al profesor: Hace unos años, a los profesores se les trataba de usted, pero hoy en día ya no lo hace casi nadie. También hace unos años los profesores trataban de usted a los alumnos, pero ya no se estila.

En España el uso de la forma usted está en franco declive entre la gente joven, y yo conozco a algunos menores de 20 años que no saben hacerlo. Son incapaces.


----------



## Modosita

Añadir a este hilo interesante que lo que sí molesta, a mí personalmente mucho, es que la gran mayoría de médicos se creen con el derecho de tutear a sus pacientes, esperan sin embargo que se les hable de Usted a ellos.

Hace una semana me cansé de dicha costumbre y puse una queja por escrito. 

saludos


----------



## MarX

Modosita said:


> Añadir a este hilo interesante que lo que sí molesta, a mí personalmente mucho, es que la gran mayoría de médicos se creen con el derecho de tutear a sus pacientes, esperan sin embargo que se les hable de Usted a ellos.
> 
> Hace una semana me cansé de dicha costumbre y puse una queja por escrito.
> 
> saludos


Yo estudio medicina, y a mí no me molestaría, cuando sea médico, si mis pacientes me tutearan (en castellano). 

Saludo


----------



## María Madrid

MarX said:


> Sí. Pero también los profesores les tuteaban a los estudiantes, y en parte era mutual.
> No lo pude creer yo. Pero es verdad.
> La situación en Espanya se aproxima a la en la Biblia, donde se tuteaban todos.
> 
> Saludo


Aquí no es extraño que los profesores y los alumnos se tuteen. Si a ti te parece increíble que eso sea así a mí me parece de lo más normal. Nadie tiene la exclusividad de lo "correcto", son simplemente usos diferentes.

Pero te repito, no todas las interacciones tienen lugar entre personas de menos de 25 años. Decir que todo el mundo se habla de usted en España no se ajusta en absoluto a la realidad. 

En cuanto a que haya gente joven que no sepa hablar de usted... jamás me he encontrado con un caso así. Saludos,


----------



## MarX

María Madrid said:


> Decir que todo el mundo se habla de usted en España no se ajusta en absoluto a la realidad.


 
Estoy de acuerdo.
Conté sólo de mi experiencia cuando estuve en Espanya. Yo no mentí.

Saludo.


----------



## Houellebecq1

Hello,

     In Spain, is "vosotros" the familiar second-person plural and "ustedes" the formal second-person plural? I know that "vosotros" isn't used in Latin America. Thanks in advance.

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## adrs

Houellebecq1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> In Spain, is "vosotros" the familiar second-person plural and "ustedes" the formal second-person plural? I know that "vosotros" isn't used in Latin America. Thanks in advance.


----------



## guilleu9

Eso es correcto, sólo hay que tener cuidado con los pronombres posesivos, porque es muy común que la gente utilice el* vuestro*, cuando esta dirigiendose a "ustedes" sólo porque da una falsa impresión de formalidad, cuando en realidad deberia usar *su*. En cambio si utilizas *vosotros*, el posivo si es *vuestro. *


----------



## msugirl

What specific parts of Spain is vosotros used in?


----------



## elprofe

Pues creo que en toda España menos en Andalucía y Canarias se usa la forma _vosotros_


----------



## msugirl

Thank you! Do you happen to know if other pronouns besides "vosotros" are used with verbs conjugated in the second person plural? And if so, do you know what those combinations are?


----------



## Lurrezko

In Andalusia they say _ustedes sois_.

Saludos


----------



## jtLeebs

elprofe said:


> Pues creo que en toda España menos en Andalucía y Canarias se usa la forma _vosotros_



Pasé 4 meses en Sevilla este año y sí se usa _vosotros_.


----------



## Csalrais

En Andalucía Oriental sí se usa _vosotros_. En Andalucía Occidental (principalmente Huelva, Sevilla y Cádiz) tradicionalmente se usa _ustedes + verbo conjugado para vosotros_ (ustedes sois, ustedes estáis, etc.) pero como indica jtLeebs, buena parte de la población usa vosotros hoy en día, principalmente los jovenes. En Canarias no se usa en ningún sitio, solo _ustedes_.

En el resto de España se usa _vosotros_ (informal, entre amigos o conocidos) y _ustedes_ (formal, cada vez menos usado).


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

¿Actualmente en qué ciudades se usa el vosotros en España?

Gracias


----------



## Aviador

Eso está respondido en la intervención de Csalrais: en toda España, menos Canarias.


----------



## Doraemon-

Aviador said:


> Eso está respondido en la intervención de Csalrais: en toda España, menos Canarias.


Menos Canarias (en general) y algunos hablantes de Andalucía Oriental (aquí conviven ambas, _ustedes _y _vosotros_, con la peculiaridad de conjugar _ustedes _en segunda persona).
Edit: aunque es correcto lo que dices, ahora que lo veo: se usa en todas menos en Canarias, sí.


----------

